# Working on my very first build



## silentkill (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello to all...just started on my new custom build. These are the items I've bought so far.

1.Corsair 800d case
2.Enermax EVO GALAXY 1250W PSU
3.Intel Core i7 920
4.6GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHZ
5.EVGA X58 3SLI Classified 760 mobo
6.Bitspower nb/sb cooling block
7.Bitspower mosfet cooling block
8.Bitspower compression fittings
9.Swiftech XT cpu cooling block
10.Swiftech MCP655-B pump/Bitspower Dress up kit/Koolance speed control
11.HL Black Ice GTX 240 radiator
12.HL Black Ice Extreme 360 radiator
13.Enermax Apollish 120mm Red x6
14.12ft Red Primochill 1/2 hose

15.Still a long way to go.. Don't really know what gpu cards to go with GTX295 or HD5970. Please if you guys help recommend which gpu to go with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2010)

nice combo! do you have all the stuff to put it together yet or your waiting on the shipping?


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 14, 2010)

nice build,,,im just wondering what do u need to use up 1250watts   =)  3x  gtx480 ?


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 14, 2010)

I would go with the 5970 that way you get better performance in games and have DX11 support when it starts getting more utilized. The GTX295 is only going to be a good choice if you're interested in folding.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! Watere cooling a first build should be a nice challange. Everything looks good, your psu is overkill but future proof as well. Between the two cards the 5970 is a better chioce, but I personaly don't like dual gpu's on a single card due to the chances of mirco studdering. The 5870 would handle any game you throw at it, have you thought about that card at all?


----------



## silentkill (Mar 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> nice combo! do you have all the stuff to put it together yet or your waiting on the shipping?



All the stuff listed..I have with me. Already cut a hole at the bottom of the case to fit the gtx240. Thats as far as I've gone so far.


----------



## silentkill (Mar 14, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> nice build,,,im just wondering what do u need to use up 1250watts   =)    gtx480 in?



I know I know.. I had bought the Ultra X4 1200w psu and was told to return it. So I got the Enermax. I know it's over kill but I also heard it's a great unit.


----------



## silentkill (Mar 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow! Watere cooling a first build should be a nice challange. Everything looks good, your psu is overkill but future proof as well. Between the two cards the 5970 is a better chioce, but I personaly don't like dual gpu's on a single card due to the chances of mirco studdering. The 5870 would handle any game you throw at it, have you thought about that card at all?



Yes I have.. As matter of fact I was just looking at this one here.
http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/HD 5000series/5870.aspx


----------



## F430 (Mar 14, 2010)

how my psu can handle with the 5970?


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 14, 2010)

ohm... im not trying to put you down i mean its the hell of a rig but dont you think you are going a little bit too far with custom watercooling and custom motherboard waterblocks on your VERY FIRST BUILD ?!?!?!.

Anyway, good luck.

EDIT: get the 5970. it surpasses the gtx 295 and it will only get better as the drivers come out

EDIT 2: @F430: your psu probably will handle a 5970... barely. i dont recommend you though you go for it.

EDIT 3: buy a crappy videocard and use it till march's end and buy one gtx 480


----------



## silentkill (Mar 14, 2010)

LittleLizard said:


> ohm... im not trying to put you down i mean its the hell of a rig but dont you think you are going a little bit too far with custom watercooling and custom motherboard waterblocks on your VERY FIRST BUILD ?!?!?!.
> 
> Anyway, good luck.
> 
> ...



You know something.. I keep telling my self the same thing and then I look at the computer I'm using as I'm typing this right now. Which is an HP Pavilion from the flinstone era. I've always
wanted to build my very own kickass pc system way back when. I wanted a system that can do a lil bit of everything. Hopefully I'm headed in the right direction (God willing).


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 14, 2010)

silentkill said:


> Yes I have.. As matter of fact I was just looking at this one here.
> http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/HD 5000series/5870.aspx



That is an awesome card, it has higher stock clocks then some of the other 5870's. It also has 2 lifetime warranties.

Edit: do you plan on overclocking a lot? Because that is the only reason for wc'ing, be prepared for lots of maintenance and cram your brain full of as much knowledge as possible before you assemble your wc setup.


----------



## silentkill (Mar 18, 2010)

Just recieved my fan controller it's a Lamptron FC2 X6 at 45watts each should be good enough.


----------

